# Introduce yourself to the forum



## otto1357 (Dec 15, 2021)

Hi People,

I joined the forum as I have an elderly relative in germany and thought it would be a good place to get advise and contacts on managing her house should she go into care. Anyone recommend a property manager around Hoff or Nuremburg?


----------

